# Bowed AW track



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Set up my drag race set and noticed that some of the track pieces are bowed up.Anyone else hace this problem and what is the best way to fix it?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there has been much discussion regarding that. most people have reverted to using original TOMY track because they can. I have read that if you contact Auto World Customer Service and explain, they will provide replacements. there is no guarantee that those will be straight though.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Al's right about contacting A/W. Mine was that way too, they replaced it for me but the replacements still had some bow to them, just not as bad as the original. I ended up screwing it down to the table, tha pretty much solved the problem.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

alpink said:


> there has been much discussion regarding that. most people have reverted to using original TOMY track because they can. I have read that if you contact Auto World Customer Service and explain, they will provide replacements.
> 
> " there is no guarantee that those will be straight though".


After taking a warranty claim, someone scurries off and ships you more of the same?

Then whats the point?


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Got a quick response and they will send me replacements-we`ll see if they are bowed also.In the meantime I`ll see if I have any luck trying to straighten a piece.Eventually I will screw it down but right now my table is sort of temporary.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

A few months ago there was a post about aw making new track that got rid of the bowing and curving problems in track they make. There was a picture showing the new track and a straight edge proving the new track was straight. 

A few people asked questions and then the OP basically disappeared.

I assumed the new track sections would migrate into new aw sets but I guess not.

I guess aw still had issues with manufacture. My older drag set has the rail low spot issue right on the start gate. I heard some people got replacements that were even worse then the original problem so I never bothered to try for a replacement, I basically butchered my set to make other things with it so I didn't care much.

It is a pain, I hope the new track you get is good.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

The cars seem to run fine down the track and like I said I will eventually permanently screw it down so it`s not a huge deal as the set is cool and even the GF has fun racing me.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I am convinced 99% of everything that comes from China is nothing but pure junk nowadays.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

alpink said:


> there has been much discussion regarding that. most people have reverted to using original TOMY track because they can. I have read that if you contact Auto World Customer Service and explain, they will provide replacements. there is no guarantee that those will be straight though.


I thought tomy was bowed junk when I used it,if aw is worse it has to be real bad!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've got a bunch of Tomy 15" straights that are bowed left/right. Some better than others and some are very close to being straight. When this has been discussed in the past, someone theorized that it may be the way the 15" straights were removed from the mold or stored as some are pretty flat and straight and others are not even close.

I've got an AW Drag strip that I need to check the track in when I get my track cleared off again. It's got two airplanes on it right now.

I also recall a report of AW 15" straights that were flat and straight when the first sets were released.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

since AW track is compatible with TOMY, I suspect it come out of the same factory and molds with minor changes to the underside. so the same problems are going keep cropping up. having the luxury of being close to a lot of slot shows, I shop for the 15" straights that are NOT warped. for those who cannot get to shows and have AW track which is less than desirable, contact AW customer service. all reports to present indicate they will send replacements. no guarantee the replacements will be straight though.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I am convinced 99% of everything that comes from China is nothing but pure junk nowadays.


Yup,the problem is sometimes there are no alternatives.Most of us would pay more for a better quality product that lasts hopefully made in the US but there are too many that prefer to buy cheap throw away junk.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Just curious...It the rail height of the AW track the same as TOMY track?...I have a little layout right now that has both types and it seems like cars will "hang up" some on the AW track, whether it is a straight or a curve. I can actually hear the difference too but am not sure if that can be attributed to the track surface.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

The quick fix is to place it on your knee and gently bend it to remove the hump. Works great but I have noticed AW track seems to have a thinner cross section and more brittle than Tomy AFX.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

what do you expect from the label..MADE IN CHINA...keeps getting worse with quality..why would they care any way...they make pennies a day under harse conditions and commie bosses who can threaten lives and jobs if the production numbers do not come out right...fear drives them to overlook the quality and give the company the numbers they are looking for..wish the labels said MADE IN USA..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

wyatt641 said:


> what do you expect from the label..MADE IN CHINA...keeps getting worse with quality..why would they care any way...they make pennies a day under harse conditions and commie bosses who can threaten lives and jobs if the production numbers do not come out right...fear drives them to overlook the quality and give the company the numbers they are looking for..wish the labels said MADE IN USA..


 FYI- The Original Aurora stopped making their cars in West Hemstead NY and moved production to Hong Kong and Singapore over 40 years ago ! And I think Tyco did the same back in the day....just saying. And don't forget, Auto World in an AMERICAN Company who CHOSE a supplier/manufacturer....
Anyway, this is another reason I Do NOT like Auto World Products !


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

The last Tyco stuff and aurora stuff made in the USA was before 1971.

I have some aurora and Tyco track that was actually made in Hempstead NY and has made in the USA on it.

Truth is the Made in the USA stuff was just as bad as the Made in HK stuff.

later on when Tyco made stuff in Singapore and Malaysia. Tomy used the same plants as tyco did.

Made in china really didn't take off until about 12 years ago after the commies allowed some free enterprise behind the iron curtain and realized capitalism works the flood gates opened.

USA has been in decline for manufacture for over 50 years now, due to various self inflicted suicidal reasons.

Autoworld and many toy makers with the Brain in the USA have no choice as far as where they go to make things. i was in manufacture in the 1990s the rules, unions, government oversight and costs are insane. China now has a atmosphere that supports life , the usa does not, so where could autoworld go? they had to go to china or the far east to make things at a cost that would support sales and profit.

examples: team associated, Team Losi, biggest makers of RC buggies in the 1990s top the game, made in the USA proudly.. All sold in the late 1990s and 2000s to Manufactures in china. 
the only company that does anything labor related is team associated they still have a small packaging assembly area in Cali, where they open boxes from china and insert the parts into smaller boxes for customers that are printed in mexico and canada and china. there is no major RC maker left in the USA as far as manufacture. 

A lot of the custom one offs sold on websites have parts manufactured in china and sent here or canada.

so really there is no where to go domestically and we did it to ourselves.

in the Future you will have 3d printers made in china with a choice of 3d base material and all manufacture will occur in your house. They already have 3d printer made slot cars.


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Boil it?*

I know a lot of T-Jet and 1/32 racers boil their chassis for straightening purposes. What if the track is clamped, pressed or otherwise made straight, then boiled or heated in an oven in a water-filled pan?

Yeah, it should be straight from the get-go, but this might be a fix.

-Cory


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

___cory___ said:


> I know a lot of T-Jet and 1/32 racers boil their chassis for straightening purposes. What if the track is clamped, pressed or otherwise made straight, then boiled or heated in an oven in a water-filled pan?
> 
> Yeah, it should be straight from the get-go, but this might be a fix.
> 
> -Cory


Jig required!


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, but I don't know how dancing will help. Bahahahaha! Just kidding.

I thought the same thing. Hmmm... Anyone know anything about metal fabrication?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

check with the guys that boil/bake chassis for straightening purposes. I think you will find the chassis' have memory and eventually reform to their previous shape.
track is made from a different formula and may permanently be altered.
for instance when I intentionally shatter a piece of track and leave it laying in close proximity for millennium, it never seems to reform.
your mileage may vary
carry on


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

torredcuda said:


> Set up my drag race set and noticed that some of the track pieces are bowed up.Anyone else hace this problem and what is the best way to fix it?


Does it look like this???


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

alpink said:


> check with the guys that boil/bake chassis for straightening purposes. I think you will find the chassis' have memory and eventually reform to their previous shape.
> track is made from a different formula and may permanently be altered.
> for instance when I intentionally shatter a piece of track and leave it laying in close proximity for millennium, it never seems to reform.
> your mileage may vary
> carry on


Sigh. that was..... Sublime


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Got the replacement track tonight but the track is black while the set track is a lighter greyish brown.Threee pcs are pretty flat while two pcs have a slight bow.


----------

